# Hey Ladies!!!



## DueSeptember

* I Have been away for a while...Hope you are all doing well...I recently Moved and accepted a new Job...Better Benefits and pay so I will def be TTC soon after I find the Best Doctor to Help me  I wish you all Love and Blessings for Rainbow Babies  *


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am SOOooooooooooo happy to see you back & read your post..
So happy you will TTC soon, i missed seeing you on here..
XOXOOXOXOXO


----------



## DueSeptember

*Awwwwwwwww Thanks  How are you? *


----------



## kiki04

So glad to hear you sounding more positive these days!!! Congrats on the better job and goodluck TTC!!! :happydance: I am ttc as well and am currently 9dpo... awaiting those 2 pink lines! Come on :bfp:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Hey Ladies!!!!!!!!  well my pap came back normal and tests all came back negative...going to lose weight and get my BP down so we can TTC in Aug - Sept  I am so excited!!! *


----------



## kiki04

Love updates like these! I am sadly STILL ttc with no luck :( tomorrow is 11/12 dpo so hopefully I will get 2 lines soon.... Cant wait til you start ttc!!


----------



## DueSeptember

kiki04 said:


> Love updates like these! I am sadly STILL ttc with no luck :( tomorrow is 11/12 dpo so hopefully I will get 2 lines soon.... Cant wait til you start ttc!!

*Awwwwwwww!! I can't until you have your  I Miss the Ladies on here but I had to take a break but since I am back I am praying this time we have a chunky healthy BABY *


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thinking of you & wishing you all the best..
XOXOOXO :hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thinking of you & wishing you all the best..
> XOXOOXO :hugs:

*Awwww Thinking about you ladies too  *


----------



## DueSeptember

*Hey y'all...it has been a long time...*


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi hun, good to see you pop in! Have you started TTC?


----------



## DueSeptember

*Hey!! We are going to start next year after we get married!!  Maya's Birthday was on June 4th  How are you?*


----------



## Mellybelle

All good here.

Did you do anything special for Mayas birthday?


----------



## DueSeptember

Miss you ladies!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

DueSeptember said:


> Miss you ladies!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey, how is everything going? XOXOOX


----------

